# Roni “Civilian” Glock conversion kit, Pistol-carbine for self-defense



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I found this interesting and never heard of it before. I am a supporter of pistol caliber carbines and have one in 9mm. I think that they are a great option for home defense and an option for those just not comfortable with a full size rifle. I would not pay the price for it when you can buy a dedicated carbine for hundreds less, but interesting.














Roni "Civilian" Glock conversion kit - AllOutdoor.com


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I would not mind a nice lever action cowboy gun in .357 magensium .38 spec. Had a pal or two who had some old ones coverted from .32 20s. They looked sorta like a Rossi. lol. Would not mind having one of those. Ok..make that .38 40s while Im waiting. The 32 20s got turned into .219 bees and Zippers etc. Great varmint guns.


----------

